# Ogf deer contest?



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

How many guys could we get to sign up for this. May be too late now to get something together but it would be awesome to put something together like they do over on archery talk. Could put teams together on a random draw. Would we be able to get OGF to give the winners shirts or something similar?


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

I would do it. I think it's a good idea


----------



## sboo (Nov 6, 2021)

I would be in


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

i used to do it on ohio sportsman. it was always fun.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

RMK said:


> i used to do it on ohio sportsman. it was always fun.


I also did it over on Ohio sportsman. They're still doing it over there but not nearly the following like it used to. I'd be down to play here. Always a fun time and helps you meet some fellow ogf members.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

In


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Not sure how they do it on ohio sportsman but on AT does are worth a certain number of points bucks are worth their score, team with most points win. I would say if we did it here archery should be worth more or bonus points over gun.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

ya13ya03 said:


> I also did it over on Ohio sportsman. They're still doing it over there but not nearly the following like it used to. I'd be down to play here. Always a fun time and helps you meet some fellow ogf members.


It's been a while but were we on the same turkey team a couple years in a row? We won and were aloud to stay together the next year and I think we won again. About then is when I stopped getting on there.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Really not much of a contest if you don't have access to private grounds


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

RMK said:


> It's been a while but were we on the same turkey team a couple years in a row? We won and were aloud to stay together the next year and I think we won again. About then is when I stopped getting on there.


I believe we were on the same deer team. I don't really turkey hunt. I've never won. Been 2nd a few times. This is the first year in like ten plus I haven't done it over there.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

pretty sure the way ohio sportsman did it was each team member could enter 2 deer. antlerless were worth 5 points. antlered deer were worth 5 points plus the number of points on the rack 1in or longer so an 8pt buck would be worth 13 points


----------



## sboo (Nov 6, 2021)

9Left said:


> Really not much of a contest if you don't have access to private grounds


I have killed 3 pretty nice deer on public land, including my personal best of 152 5/8


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

9Left said:


> Really not much of a contest if you don't have access to private grounds


This I do not agree with. Theirs some giants to be had ok public. Just because someone is hunting private does not make it better. I have access to pretty good private and still hunt public throughout the year. I have a buddy that consistently kills big deer on public with his biggest being 160


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Used to do it on archerytalk. I'd do it here


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> This I do not agree with. Theirs some giants to be had ok public. Just because someone is hunting private does not make it better. I have access to pretty good private and still hunt public throughout the year. I have a buddy that consistently kills big deer on public with his biggest being 160


hmmm... In his original post he said that a doe would be worth so many points... If this contest involves shooting doe…well, you can only take one doe off of any and all public grounds, all year.... this would give the private guys the advantage.... And even if we are only shooting bucks in this contest… The private guys have the advantage of keeping people off their land and they have the option to never see anyone else while hunting. if you're someone who owns 150 acres of private… That is very significant. and let me be clear, I'm absolutely not whining… but if you want to make this a fair contest… Make the entire thing public only. That levels the playing field .


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

9Left said:


> hmmm... In his original post he said that a doe would be worth so many points... If this contest involves shooting doe…well, you can only take one doe off of any and all public grounds, all year.... this would give the private guys the advantage.... And even if we are only shooting bucks in this contest… The private guys have the advantage of keeping people off their land and they have the option to never see anyone else while hunting. if you're someone who owns 150 acres of private… That is very significant. and let me be clear, I'm absolutely not whining… but if you want to make this a fair contest… Make the entire thing public only. That levels the playing field .


Any one can gain access to some sort of private ground. Yes you may have to drive yes you will have to put in the miles driving and knock on many many doors. But it is out there to be had. Just like anything else in life you do not have to participate if you would prefer not to. To force someone to not enter because they hunt private would be a **** move. Just because you may not have access to private for whatever reasons doesn't mean the next guy is going to be left behind. That would be like saying that someone with a 10 inch graph cant enter a bass tournament because everyone else has a 7" graph.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> Any one can gain access to some sort of private ground. Yes you may have to drive yes you will have to put in the miles driving and knock on many many doors. But it is out there to be had. Just like anything else in life you do not have to participate if you would prefer not to. To force someone to not enter because they hunt private would be a **** move. Just because you may not have access to private for whatever reasons doesn't mean the next guy is going to be left behind. That would be like saying that someone with a 10 inch graph cant enter a bass tournament because everyone else has a 7" graph.


no... Now you're comparing the equipment being used… If you don't think there's a gigantic difference between hunting private and hunting public… I don't know what to tell you… Yes I do know that there are big bucks on public land… But there's an undeniable advantage to hunting private over public.
and how do you make a statement like "everyone has some sort of access to private "?? they don't.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I would like to know one reason why not everyone has access to some private land to hunt.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I would like to know one reason why not everyone has access to some private land to hunt.


I have access to private land to hunt, my land, and that's it and If I did not own huntable land I would have no other private land opportunities. I would say that the majority of the folks that I know in Ohio that hunt do NOT have any access to private hunting land. Maybe folks that live in very rural communities don't realize this, but it is true.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

PapawSmith said:


> I have access to private land to hunt, my land, and that's it and If I did not own huntable land I would have no other private land opportunities. I would say that the majority of the folks that I know in Ohio that hunt do NOT have any access to private hunting land. Maybe folks that live in very rural communities don't realize this, but it is true.


That’s not giving a reason “why” you don’t have private access. Every friend I have hunts and I don’t know anyone who doesn’t have permission to hunt private property. I picked up 3 new properties this summer just so I could hunt the early gun season. I knocked on 3 doors and got permission for 3 properties.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> That’s not giving a reason “why” you don’t have private access. Every friend I have hunts and I don’t know anyone who doesn’t have permission to hunt private property. I picked up 3 new properties this summer just so I could hunt the early gun season. I knocked on 3 doors and got permission for 3 properties.


That's fine for you but that does not work for everyone. Most folks that live near Ohio's larger cities, because of their work, neither have the time or resources to solicit hunting priveages on private propertes in communities where they neither know anybody or know anything much about. Also, many hunters have Family, like my large Family, and securing property for them and their family group would be even more challenging. There are more reasons than one can even list, reasons unique to individuals, the challenges are endless. Its great that you are able to find access to properties but its a bit naive to think that everyone can do it. In fact, one of the biggest reasons you are probably able is because others cant. Imagine if EVERYONE sought permission on the three properties you just found, do you think you would be hunting them this year? This year there will be a dozen, or more, that will hunt in my Family group and because of that we will all be hunting public land together, there is pretty much no one that would allow our group to hunt their land. And we have now successfully hijacked the crap out of this thread.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> That’s not giving a reason “why” you don’t have private access. Every friend I have hunts and I don’t know anyone who doesn’t have permission to hunt private property. I picked up 3 new properties this summer just so I could hunt the early gun season. I knocked on 3 doors and got permission for 3 properties.


I don't understand how you can say that… Just because you, in your l world, and your group of friends, all have access to private land… That doesn't mean the rest of the freaking state is the same as you.... you're failing to understand that your situation is not a standard comparison for everyone else's situation. That's great that you knocked on three doors and got three people to say yes… I live in southwest Ohio, near CEASARS CREEK… I probably knocked on 100 doors over the last 5 years and had 100 people all say no .... Offered to work, offered to help out, even offered to pay money… So I just don't worry about it and I hunt public grounds… I'm still successful I get my deer every year… But I know there could be some different (better) hunting outcomes on private land.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

So if you are still successful and still get your deer every year, where is the issue? Can it be challenging gaining permission. Yes absolutely. But even if you can nail down 5 acres it's still a little slice of the pie


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

all I'm saying is make your contest all public land… Would you be willing to do that? just make your one rule that everyone hunts public grounds… I don't understand why anyone would have a problem with that, unless of course, they think they have better chances on private 😉


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

9Left said:


> all I'm saying is make your contest all public land… Would you be willing to do that? just make your one rule that everyone hunts public grounds… I don't understand why anyone would have a problem with that, unless of course, they think they have better chances on private 😉


No I won't do that. If we get it put together it will be open to ANY ground that you legally have permission to be on weather it be private or public. I'll tell you what. You start a public only one and I'll start one that is open to hunting ANY ground.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> So if you are still successful and still get your deer every year, where is the issue? Can it be challenging gaining permission. Yes absolutely. But even if you can nail down 5 acres it's still a little slice of the pie


what's the issue? Issue is this… I've hunted private before but that I no longer have access to ( family that moved out of state)… But the one year I did hunt that private, i shot my personal best buck… And that was because it was a 50 acre piece of land with absolutely no one else on it, no trash, no other stands, no one else leaving their scent, no one to compete with…no. pressure. That is the issue . All I'm asking is, would you be willing to have this contest and only hunt public grounds? if the answer is yes, then I completely respect it… If the answer is no, well....🤷‍♀️


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> No I won't do that. If we get it put together it will be open to ANY ground that you legally have permission to be on weather it be private or public. I'll tell you what. You start a public only one and I'll start one that is open to hunting ANY ground.


lol!!!' That's what I thought… 👌


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

So we doing this or not ? That's all I wanna know public private I'm in !


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sammy Bixler said:


> So we doing this or not ? That's all I wanna know public private I'm in !


Yes. Let's get a mod in on it and get this beast rolling


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

9Left said:


> lol!!!' That's what I thought… This is nothing more than a club of little sissy girls… Sometimes I wonder why I get on this stupid site And try to reason with some of the absolute rocks that called them selves outdoorsman here
> If you ever decide to actually whip out your balls and be a man about it… Let me know


It breaks my heart you won't be a part of it.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

This is the reason for teams. Not everyone has a great private spot to hunt. When I've done these types of contests before it's always team based with 5 or so people per team. You get a good mix. Like you stated. Ohio is a big state and lots of different people with private and public spots. This is just for bragging rights not anything more. Plus you might gain some permission by one of your teammates. Or go to some public land together and tag team it. Learn new spots. It's a great way to have fun hunting with new friends. If your not for that then just stop replying. DHower had a great idea that's worked great on other sites. I'm all for it but I understand everyone can't be a winner. Bonus points for a nice public buck would be a good idea.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ya13ya03 said:


> This is the reason for teams. Not everyone has a great private spot to hunt. When I've done these types of contests before it's always team based with 5 or so people per team. You get a good mix. Like you stated. Ohio is a big state and lots of different people with private and public spots. This is just for bragging rights not anything more. Plus you might gain some permission by one of your teammates. Or go to some public land together and tag team it. Learn new spots. It's a great way to have fun hunting with new friends. If your not for that then just stop replying. DHower had a great idea that's worked great on other sites. I'm all for it but I understand everyone can't be a winner. Bonus points for a nice public buck would be a good idea.


The issue is theirs always a guy that just has to win at any expense and will say it's public just to gain a few extra points


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

Teams decided by drawing?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sammy Bixler said:


> Teams decided by drawing?


Yes only way it would be fair is to have a program that can pick for us. I'm sure someone knows how to do that


----------



## sboo (Nov 6, 2021)

9Left said:


> I don't understand how you can say that… Just because you, in your l world, and your group of friends, all have access to private land… That doesn't mean the rest of the freaking state is the same as you.... you're failing to understand that your situation is not a standard comparison for everyone else's situation. That's great that you knocked on three doors and got three people to say yes… I live in southwest Ohio, near CEASARS CREEK… I probably knocked on 100 doors over the last 5 years and had 100 people all say no .... Offered to work, offered to help out, even offered to pay money… So I just don't worry about it and I hunt public grounds… I'm still successful I get my deer every year… But I know there could be some different (better) hunting outcomes on private land.


For god sake "9Left" he asked about a contest, simply say yes I am in or no I am not.... Nobody asked to have a conversation about public vs private... And I am with you Morrowtucky Mike, any one can knock on some doors and gain access to private. If they don't they really don't want to hunt or they are to lazy to put in the work to get that access. Not everything is fair "9Left," if you hunt public and you don't think the contest is fair, say No. It not like it is for big money, it maybe for a Tshirt


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

sboo said:


> For god sake "9Left" he asked about a contest, simply say yes I am in or no I am not.... Nobody asked to have a conversation about public vs private... And I am with you Morrowtucky Mike, any one can knock on some doors and gain access to private. If they don't they really don't want to hunt or they are to lazy to put in the work to get that access. Not everything is fair "9Left," if you hunt public and you don't think the contest is fair, say No. It not like it is for big money, it maybe for a Tshirt


👌


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Exactly why I won’t get into a “contest” like this. First who cares what you shoot, why does it always need to be a contest, and now people crying about someone having an advantage. 
Kill your deer be happy. I don’t need a contest to justify or brag about what I did. Now back into the stand. 

Let my bashing begin. I’ll read about it after the season


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nobody's crying about anything… Just trying to make a suggestion to some hardheaded people… But it's obviously not allowed… Let it go man


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Scorpio V said:


> Exactly why I won’t get into a “contest” like this. First who cares what you shoot, why does it always need to be a contest, and now people crying about someone having an advantage.
> Kill your deer be happy. I don’t need a contest to justify or brag about what I did. Now back into the stand.
> 
> Let my bashing begin. I’ll read about it after the season


It's just something fun to do. Does it count for anything? Not at all

Have you ever participated in a fishing tournament? What about watched a sport of any kind? How about played sports when you were younger? None of it truly matters , it's all just something fun to do.


----------



## Howland 937 (10 mo ago)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I would like to know one reason why not everyone has access to some private land to hunt.


How about a cumulative reason? All small farms within a short drive have been gobbled up by Amish, all large farms are leased to "hunting groups". Work schedule gives me exactly one day to hunt all day, whereas in the evenings I would only be able to hunt if it's within 15 mins of my house. And that's only until the time changes. 

Biggest deer I've ever encountered were in the Paint Creek Wildlife area outside of Greenfield, though. I never felt handicapped hunting it.

Not that I care, since I don't deer hunt anymore anyway. Mostly because I don't have the time to put in to do it right and have no interest in half-assing it. 

But if the question is public vs private access, divide the teams with equal # members of each group.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Howland 937 said:


> How about a cumulative reason? All small farms within a short drive have been gobbled up by Amish, all large farms are leased to "hunting groups". Work schedule gives me exactly one day to hunt all day, whereas in the evenings I would only be able to hunt if it's within 15 mins of my house. And that's only until the time changes.
> 
> Biggest deer I've ever encountered were in the Paint Creek Wildlife area outside of Greenfield, though. I never felt handicapped hunting it.
> 
> ...


Just let it go man, this is nothing more than a generational hurdle trying to deal with spoiled kids playing in their sandbox that want what they want. You try to make a suggestion or inject logic… It doesn't work… They've always gotten what they want and that's the way they were raised and that's the way they grew up… Just let it go and let them have their way.
And it was my fault in the first place, I should've realized who and what I was dealing with… Good luck to you guys, I hope you have a great season and shoot a big one


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

So if we're going to do this let's figure out how points will work. 

Points per doe, buck, bonus for archery? Limit the number of does to 1?


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

I can't remember how we scored it on archerytalk but we could do something like 5 points per deer(buck or doe) +1 pt for each point on a bucks rack(1" scorable point). Couple pt bonus for archery would be fine. Just throwing it out there. We can score however u guys want to


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Are there going to be different categories, for compound bows, traditional archery and crossbows? I mean, it's really not fair if not.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I think these types of contests are usually meant as a for fun type thing . If your gonna take it serious you probably shouldn't enter .
If your gonna take it serious and worry about someone having a unfair advantage or having it easier then you probably shouldn't enter .
If your gonna deer hunt anyway . And just wanna enter for fun you will probably enjoy yourself .

The more complicated you make it the less actual fun it'll be . Teams will be random so it should be a mix of weapons , land , available hunting time , etc on each team hopefully. Being random tho there is no way to control it .

I myself . I do not enter these things cause I feel like it jinx's me ..lol .

Hats off to you to try and get this rolling . But I think you'll find it will be too big of a PITA and you'll have alot of complainers that will take the fun out of it.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Carpn said:


> I think these types of contests are usually meant as a for fun type thing . If your gonna take it serious you probably shouldn't enter .
> If your gonna take it serious abd worry about someone having a unfair advantage or having it easier then you probably shouldn't enter .
> If your gonna deer hunt anyway . And just wanna add enter for fun you will probably enjoy yourself .
> 
> ...


Well said. Always that 1% in everything. I myself will be in the other 99%.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Carpn you are exactly right. It's nothing more than just something fun to do it means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

I feel like whoever my partner was would’ve had a good draw 😂😂😂 194 gross 174 net


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

That’s a pig, congratulations!!


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

I hear Chase and Jake want to enter! They need a new challenge.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> View attachment 496162
> 
> I feel like whoever my partner was would’ve had a good draw 😂😂😂 194 gross 174 net


Throw that net out with the trash. It's a 194 not an inch less!


----------

